# Smaller APBT's



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I see many adds for really thick mastiff type "pits" but I never see the smaller pit bulls. I mean true to type APBT's closer to the terrier size. 
My buddy had a 38 pound stick of dynamite name TJ.
Anybody here know of people breeding to the smaller side of the game dog standard?


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Actually yes. This guy comes in to my store and is a great person to deal with and a good customer as well. Respectfully, I must leave all feelings to the subject aside for that matter.

:: BRICKHOUSEDE :: AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIER KENNEL - PIT BULL PUPPIES FOR SALE


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't believe those are the types of dogs he is talking about Crash.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I would start by checking out your local ADBA clubs and go to their local shows.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I see many adds for really thick mastiff type "pits" but I never see the smaller pit bulls. I mean true to type APBT's closer to the terrier size.
> My buddy had a 38 pound stick of dynamite name TJ.
> Anybody here know of people breeding to the smaller side of the game dog standard?


Check your PM.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Those are smaller types of APBT's but they are on the stocky end. Is he talking about the tone and trim types?

I had a friend with a small one yet it was a lean one. Its name was Dingo and it was brindle and once a beat cop was walking passed his house and said it was a Irish something but all in all just a type of Pitbull. The cop was also Irish. Supposedly they are all brindle in color.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Whilst i think those are decent looking dogs; I am talking about small slim pit bulls of the correct breed standard.

A dog like this:http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/pictures/billy.jpg


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Crash pups person said:


> Those are smaller types of APBT's but they are on the stocky end. Is he talking about the tone and trim types?
> 
> I had a friend with a small one yet it was a lean one. Its name was Dingo and it was brindle and once a beat cop was walking passed his house and said it was a Irish something but all in all just a type of Pitbull. The cop was also Irish. Supposedly they are all brindle in color.


The link you provided were American Bullies. Yeah, he's looking for the "game" style dogs


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> The link you provided were American Bullies. Yeah, he's looking for the "game" style dogs


I didnt wanna step on anyone's toes with that one. I dont know if hes a member or not here. Like I said, I must set all felling to that subject aside for certain reasons. I did realize that but he has them advertised as Pitbulls.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Whilst i think those are decent looking dogs; I am talking about small slim pit bulls of the correct breed standard.
> 
> A dog like this:http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/pictures/billy.jpg


Ok, I wasnt sure if you were talking about those or not. That is much like the one I spoke of in the later named Dingo as far as size.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Crash pups person said:


> I didnt wanna step on anyone's toes with that one. I dont know if hes a member or not here. Like I said, I must set all felling to that subject aside for certain reasons. I did realize that but he has them advertised as Pitbulls.


Looking at his site he knows he has kinda an idea that his dogs are different because he promotes the ABKC on the main page... The American Bully Kennel Club. I wouldn't worry about it... maybe it's something you can converse about the next time he comes into your store!


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Looking at his site he knows he has kinda an idea that his dogs are different because he promotes the ABKC on the main page... The American Bully Kennel Club. I wouldn't worry about it... maybe it's something you can converse about the next time he comes into your store!


I do plan on talking to him sme more. I really just stumbled upon the fact he breeds when another associate told me this the other day and showed me his site. It does state he is into " bully styled ABPT's " in the second paragraph on the site.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Crash pups person said:


> I didnt wanna step on anyone's toes with that one. I dont know if hes a member or not here. Like I said, I must set all felling to that subject aside for certain reasons. I did realize that but he has them advertised as Pitbulls.


Those aren't Pit Bulls they are AmBullies as Indio pointed out. Here's a link to Tom Garner's yard. He's easy to find on the web so I don't have a problem posting his link. 
American Pit Bull Terrier - Tom Garner Kennels


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Now that's whats up right there! That my younger friends is what a genuine pit bull is supposed to look like...contrary to popular belief.

Elvis you know the spots!...lol

Tom Garner Kennels - Stud Dogs Past - Garner's Chinaman


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

this guy is going to have a litter that are going to be in mid 30's. look under current breedings.
www.legendspitbulls.com


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

meno222 said:


> this guy is going to have a litter that are going to be in mid 30's. look under current breedings.
> www.legendspitbulls.com


Thank you..do you know much about them?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

angel check out pitbull-planet.com .... theyre more into game style dogs there, adba conformation, conditioning, working, smaller lines, etc... nice site


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Thank you..do you know much about them?


that breeding is basically chinaman/frisco.i bought my dog from him.i have the brother to the female he is breeding. my dog is around 42lbs. and around 38-39lbs condition for adba shows.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

There are many good small dogs out there
Riot is 27lbs at 8 months and here is her ped and picture
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [289822] :: RIOT

Siren is 35lbs and she has several wins in the ADBA including a BIS and a 1st at the invitational.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [302411] :: STEPHENSON'S SIREN

There are many out there you just need to look for gamebred kennels not "pitbull" kennels. I have bred several dogs that stay under 45lbs.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

The problem for me lies in the definition of game bred. What I consider game bred is not the same as is meant now-a-days.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Crash pups person said:


> Ok, I wasnt sure if you were talking about those or not. That is much like the one I spoke of in the later named Dingo as far as size.


looks like a decendent of CH Stubby, foundation sire to Boston Pit Bull Terrier later changed to Boston Terrier after piting days and ratting days were over.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> looks like a decendent of CH Stubby, foundation sire to Boston Pit Bull Terrier later changed to Boston Terrier after piting days and ratting days were over.


I was always interested in the smaller game dogs.
I liked the idea of a little dog that can be snatched up and carried away....lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Are you saying you want smalle game bred dogs or small game dogs? What do you consider gamebred?


----------

